# Orange skinks?



## Diesel (Feb 1, 2012)

are there such a thing as orange skinks? when i googled them i just found orange-eyed skinks. Has anyone heard of them? The reason i am asking is that i found an ad with 2 "orange" skinks and i couldn't find any other pictures like them?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe what you saw were some schneider's skinks?

http://www.google.com/search?q=schneider's+skink&hl=en&source=lnms&ei=5cspT6-cLufy0gHaj43ACg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=1&ved=0CC4Q_AUoAA&biw=836&bih=652

http://www.google.com/search?q=schneider's+skink&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=B8wpT-O6GqTg0QGEsJiWCw&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CA4Q_AUoAQ&biw=836&bih=652


----------



## larissalurid (Feb 12, 2012)

There are orange/red eyed crocodile skinks. i think you may be talking about these.

http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/1566/200803/PreviewComp/SuperStock_1566-414571.jpg

http://reptileimports.com/animals/Available%20February%20Pics/Lizards/red-eyed%20crocodile%20skink.JPG


----------



## got10 (Feb 12, 2012)

have them post a picture of what it is


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 12, 2012)

try looking up this and see if it was what you were looking for... Scincus mitranus


----------



## Diesel (Feb 13, 2012)

is the schneider's skink the same as a fire skink or just very identical? However it is none of these. It looks exactly like a blue tongued skink. Maybe a possible morph? Since there are different kinds a blue tongued skinks. I can't find the ad anymore though so i can't post a picture. Sorry everyone.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 13, 2012)

Schneider's and fire skinks are different. First link is a schneider's image search, second will be fire skink so you can see some of their physical differences.

Schneider's:
http://www.google.com/search?q=schneider's+skink&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=4aE5T62DDsX10gGvqKHnAg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAwQ_AUoAQ&biw=570&bih=652


Fire:
http://www.google.com/search?q=schneider's+skink&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=4aE5T62DDsX10gGvqKHnAg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAwQ_AUoAQ&biw=570&bih=652#hl=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=fire+skink&pbx=1&oq=fire+skink&aq=f&aqi=g4g-m6&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=23923l24745l0l24858l10l9l0l0l0l0l205l991l2.4.1l7l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=861ba5f7e7d2ca30&biw=570&bih=652

Maybe it was one of the many species of bluey. This is a cool site(http://bluetongueskinks.net/), click on the species at the top left to get descriptions and a few pics of each. Let us know if it's one of those, I'm curious what you were looking at now!


----------



## Diesel (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah sorry i thought they were different just when i looked up the schneider skink it brought up some fires with it so it confused me... It looked identical to the northern Skink in the middle that is really orange. I remember going to this site when i first saw it but i was not %100 sure. I sure wish i had more details to the size and everything. I'm sorry i can't find that ad to show you the picture. I was pretty bummed out that it was gone since i was considering on getting them.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 13, 2012)

Aha, I think you might have seen some sunset northern blue tongues. Check some pictures out here:

http://seikereptiles.com/seikereptiles/bluetongues.htm


----------



## Diesel (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah i think those were it. Dang it :S I'm pretty upset i missed out on that opportunity to get them. Better luck next time i guess. Thanks John!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 13, 2012)

No problem, they are a spectacular morph and available ones do pop up from time to time. You just have to keep an eye out for em.


----------

